# Deer Hunter Firearm Sight In



## wscwebmaster (May 13, 2005)

​ 








 *Washtenaw Sportsman's Club Annual Deer Hunter Firearm Sight In
Oct 27th - 30th, Nov 3rd - 6th, 2005
*
​ Held each year during the last week of October (Thursday through Sunday) and the first week of November (Thursday through Sunday). This is your opportunity to ensure your firearm is sighted in for deer season. 

 We furnish:



Firearm Safety Inspection
Covered shooting area, come rain or shine
Individual shooting benches
Targets
Sand bags
Spotters
Coaching
Bore sighting and minor gunsmith repairs 
NRA Certified Range Officers
 





 The cost is only $5.00 per firearm. Be sure to bring plenty of the ammunition that you intend to hunt with to sight your firearm in. For questions and inquiries contact [email protected].

Deer Hunter Firearm Sight In Flyer with directions and map is available by clicking here.

For additional information visit the club website at http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org 


​


----------

